# Which Cam?



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm doing a H/C on my '06 GTO. The parts already on my shelves for support are: GMPP CNC ported LS3 heads, FAST 102 intake and NW 102 throttle body, JBA 1 3/4" long tubes with catless mids, Vigilante 3600 T/C, and a g-force engineering one piece aluminum drive shaft and better axles. Also, I have two different cams on the shelf right now. a BTR stage IV LS3 N/A cam: 618/598-233/248 on a 113 LSA. I also have a VRSP2: 614/624-227/235 on a 115 LSA. I'm leaning toward using the VRSP2 for the drivability/closer valve events, and the possibility of shaving .030 off my heads to bring compression back up and also using a .041 cometic head gasket for quench factor-all hopefully without having to fly cut. I may have to fly cut to get the better quench and the milling done anyway. I could also use the BTR Stage IV which would definitely require fly cutting to recover the compression and achieve better quench. I'm also considering the TSP stage 4 LS3 cam: 627/624-235/239 on a 112 LSA. Again, this cam would definitely require the fly cutting given my plans of a thinner head gasket and milling to recover the compression ratio. I'm not sure which cam offers the all around best bang for the buck. Specifically, the larger cams would probably still have some surging/bucking at lower rpms and easy throttle no matter what tuning is done. The VRSP2 cam would be easier to live with in its drivability but, might it not pull hard enough in the big end when I have the car at the track (which is about 3 times a year). Could anyone with experience in using their cars daily or semi daily with a bigger cam chime in; and also, anyone who decided to go with something a little more street friendly like the VRSP2. I'd like to get the perspective from someone who has lived in either or both camps. Sorry this is so long-:crazy:
Thanks!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

VRSP2 would be my choice of those for a DD


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Appreciate It*

Thanks Jerry- happy holidays!


----------

